# [SOLVED] No internet because of driver problems



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

I have an emachine (model T5026)and I installed windows XP PRO with service pack 2. After installing XP, the following issues are now in device manager with yellow question mark with the exclamation mark:
1. ethernet controller
2. pci device
3. pic simple communications controller
4. scan
5. video controller
6. video controller (vga compatilbe)
These 6 items are worded exactly as they are in device manager, these items are in the folder "other devices". I have the drivers for most of the items but everytime I go to update drivers, I get the error that the drivers were not located and can not be located. I have the driver updates on my external hard drive. For some reason these 6 errors are preventing me from getting online. If any additional info is needed, I apologize, tried to give as much info if I could from what I know.

Jack


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Download this and install : http://downloads.emachines.com/drivers/software/D00144-001-002.exe

Restart

Download and install this: http://downloads.emachines.com/drivers/network/D00124-001-001.exe

Restart.

Continue and download all remaining drivers from here: http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T5026


----------



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

bigfellla,
thank you very much for the driver update info, unfortunately, still having problems. I have downloaded the drivers you suggested from my laptop to transfer them over to my desktop. I have used my external harddrive, I used a CD and a flash drive and when I go to install the drivers, the OK button for installing the drivers stays grey and not allow me to install anything. I have the drivers but having a serious problem getting them to download on my desktop in device manager. I know I am doing something wrong but I can't figure it out. Can you help me again please.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Right click on the driver package and go to properties. Then run it as administrator.


----------



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

bigfella,
I am at wits end, I tried what you suggested all weekend with no luck, for some reason the OK button will not let me download the driver. Should I wipe my system and reinstall XP. I really hate taking my system to a tech for something simple as drivers. At this point, any suggestion is totally welcome.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

I am at a bit of a loss too my friend. Are you sure you administrative permissions? I assume you are, but just double check as you must make sure you can install drivers. It seems that the system is preventing this. If you can overcome this, then the rest of the solution is simple.

Do you have a login screen where you put a password? If yes, then at that screen, hit ctrl, alt, del - twice in rapid fashion. THis should allow you to login as administrator. Once there do the following: 

Download this and install : http://downloads.emachines.com/drive...44-001-002.exe

Restart

Download and install this: http://downloads.emachines.com/drive...24-001-001.exe

Restart.

In the meantime i will ask a MS specialist to have a look at this thread and help ok?

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*



jwhitens said:


> I have an emachine (model T5026)and I installed windows XP PRO with service pack 2. After installing XP, the following issues are now in device manager with yellow question mark with the exclamation mark:
> 1. ethernet controller
> 2. pci device
> 3. pic simple communications controller
> ...




Hi Jack and Bigfellla - 

Jack - a few questions, please:

1. Did you just get the PC or have you had it for a while?
2. Is the XP Pro a full retail version (you purchased it) or did XP Pro come pre-installed on the PC?
3. Was this a re-install of the same XP Pro version (same product key code) that was on the system or is this in fact a new XP install? 
4. When did you do the install? How long ago?
5. Did you let windows do the work or did you change any settings during the re-install?
6. What was the reason for the XP Pro install? Was there a problem with the old installation of XP Pro?
7. Did you install any anti-virus software?
8. Did you install a 3rd party firewall?
9. Is the Windows Firewall on?
10. Was the PC able to obtain a connection to the Internet prior to the re-install?
11. Were there any hardware issues or Device Manager flags before you did the XP Pro install -if you know?

Have you tried to boot into SAFEMODE with Networking?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Hi jcgriff2 and Bigfellla,
these are the answer to your questions:
1. I have had this computer over 2 years
2. The XP Pro is a full vesion, I purchased it
3. no. this was not a re-install, this is a new install
4. I did the install about 2 weeks ago
5. I let windows do all the work, the only thing I did was delete partitions
6. Was having problems with a few programs and wanted better security 
7. I haven't installed any anti-virus software yet, can't get on the internet to install anything
8. no 3rd party firewall installed, just windows firewall for now
9. yes the windows firewall is on (enabled)
10. prior to the install, I had no problems with the internet as I do now
11. had no hardward ware issues or device manager flags of any kind.
My OS before I upgraded was Windows XP home version. Hope these answers will help, every day with this system the hair is greyer and greyer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*



Hi. . .

Did you try to boot into SAFEMODE and to install the drivers?

I'd also like to get some system information from you - a Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" or "html" (web page) format (after running Belarc it will bring the report up in an Internet Explorer screen - go to the top right of the IE screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE. 

You can download it and copy it over - when it asks you to update (will try for IE) - decline. It will open in an IE screen, but does not need IE connection to do so.

The other is a DxDiag report - go to a command prompt (DOS/RUN) and type dxdiag.exe - then save it as a text file.

I'll send you a PM with my email - PLEASE be sure to place your screen name in the subject area and a link to this thread in the body of the email.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Ok, this maybe a dumb question but since I can't get online, can I download the Belarc report and the DxDiag report onto my external harddrive and down the reports offline to my desktop.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*



Hi. . .

There is no such a thing as a dumb question - only valid ones. 

Yes, you can download Belarc and transfer it over. When you run it, deny the update process as it will attempt an IE (or default browser) connection. The report will come up in an IE screen, but no IE connection to the Internet necessary. 

As for the dxdiag report - dxdiag is a utility already on your system. 

And... Did you try to boot into SAFEMODE and to install the drivers?



Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Guys, I just want to say thank you very for the help, the advice and sites you gave me worked for me and I appreciate the help. this thread can be close my problem has been resolved and I am now up and running. Thank you guys again


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: No internet because of driver problems*

Was there a single solution for you - or was it a combination thereof?

.


----------

